# Revelation in the middle of the night.



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Apparently, intermittent "awakenings" during the night, and then having difficulty falling back to sleep again, is yet another "side effect" in my aging process, along with vertigo, arthritis, and short-term memory loss!! Well....not one to waste an opportunity like this, I started to think soothing, pleasant thoughts, about what calms me, and then I thought about knitting, and yarn, and what I might knit with all the sock yarn I have, (and how quickly I could do this so I cold buy MORE yarn!!!) Thinking about knitting and yarn definitely soothes my brain, I think.

Then I thought it would be nice, since I like knitting them so much, and I don't have too many problems doing so, if I were to knit some socks for the homeless, or less fortunate, or whomever might need them, but what sizes should I knit?? Then, I hit on the idea, "Why not just knit *tube* socks??? No heels to deal with, no measuring, just straight knitting until the toe....and I could do two at a time!! AND...one size fits ALL?!? Then they could be given out to men, women AND children!! I could knit these in between the regular socks that I make when someone asks me for a pair. AND...it could be a good use of the yarn I keep "skipping over" in my stash because, while I might have liked it on-line, or even after I got it home, for some reason, it's not a yarn I'm "excited" about using for socks, and there's not enough of it, or it just wouldn't "work" for anything else. This way, the yarn _gets_ used, and the socks can be given to someone who really needs them, and will appreciate them.

Your comments, please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I AM SURE THEY WOULD BE HAPPY TO GET THEM . mY DAUGHTER AND I DO LAP GHANS, HATS, AND SCARVES FOT VETERANS . sorry about caps . Hit the wrong button


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

What a great and thoughtful idea, Gloria. Do you have a specific pattern in mind for tube socks? Is it possible to do them toe-up with ML?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a need and it will be appreciated by those in need. Go girl.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely a great idea. Best of luck, am posting this in the night when I should be sleeping and can't. Have the same challenge as you - no one told me about ageing and its "side effects".


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I knit & crochet mittens, hats & scarves for the homeless. In the fall will be delivered to a local soup kitchen for distribution.
Tube socks are a great idea....pattern?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Great idea!!! However, remember the tubes for kids should probably be a little smaller than the tubes for adults. I'm sure you knew that, though. You could make XS for tots, M for teens and women, and L for men. 

What a nice generous thought to have in the middle of the night. :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Myrle said:


> Definitely a great idea. Best of luck, am posting this in the night when I should be sleeping and can't. Have the same challenge as you - no one told me about ageing and its "side effects".


Oh yes, Myrle!! We are both adrift in the boat that's in that whirlpool heading for the drain!! AND....I'm told there are more "side effects" to come.

Dear Lord, please grant me the calm and dignity and grace as that of Jimmy Carter, who knows his fate, and yet, is content to live out whatever time he has left with peace!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Great idea. Do you have a pattern for tube socks you can share?


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

You've set the light bulb off in my brain. I realized I was tired of knitting hats and blankets. On to socks for the homeless.
Thanks


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Super idea! Kind, generous and thoughtful as well. Patons has a free pattern called Spiral Socks and you can search for free knit tube sock patterns - a lot of available patterns to choose from.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Great idea. I am a firm believer in using our God-given talents to better the lives of others who are not as fortunate as we are. 

Isn't it fun to toss and turn? Yes, no one tells us this is an effect of aging, just lets us find out by ourselves.


----------



## janetmdubec (Jul 9, 2012)

An absolutely wonderful idea. I, too, would love to have access to the pattern. Bless your awareness and generosity. This is an answer to that phrase in Scripture which says '.......the poor you will always have with you'.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh yes, Myrle!! We are both adrift in the boat that's in that whirlpool heading for the drain!!
> 
> Love the "whirlpool" analogy! I'll have to share it with my six friends (all of us in the same boat😄) at dinner tonight. We laugh about how it takes all six of us to remember the name of "the woman who has a son who is a lawyer" "oh yeah I know who you mean, he has a daughter in med school" "oh you know who I mean....she wears that funny hat...I think her name starts with W."
> 
> It's a great life! Take as much of it as you can get. Thanks for my laugh of the day. 75.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Great idea. My church has a food locker where about 50 people come each Friday to receive a bag of groceries including fresh produce donated by our farmers market held on Thursdays. You have inspired me to knit tube socks from yarn I already have and add this to their gift. Thank you for an excellent idea.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Your generosity is great, but have you ever worn any tubeless socks yourself? OK, I know I shouldn't be critising (and, thank God, I don't have to rely on donated clothes) but are tubeless socks really comfortable? Is all the rucked up section in front where your ankle bends comfortable inside your shoes or boots? As I say, please don't take this as criticism. I just feel that normal socks might be more appreciated and wearable by those who need to rely on donated clothes.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I think you have a great idea there. Good for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh yes, Myrle!! We are both adrift in the boat that's in that whirlpool heading for the drain!! AND....I'm told there are more "side effects" to come.
> 
> Dear Lord, please grant me the calm and dignity and grace as that of Jimmy Carter, who knows his fate, and yet, is content to live out whatever time he has left with peace!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

For those of you who asked, this is the pattern I used when I first began knitting tube socks. I quickly moved onto the sock tutorial by "sockit2me," which is now my sock "bible."

I found this pattern here on KP; unfortunately I don't remember who posted it, so if you recognize it as "yours," please let us know!

Rescue Mom mentioned the Spiral Sock pattern (on Ravelry?), which would be another option to use. And someone posted a link today that refers to lots of free sock patterns (with heels, but couldn't the "pattern" be adapted to tube socks?) So there could be many options/patterns to follow for making tube socks, once you get the basic instructions.

Also, might it be possible, if many of you are going to join in, that we could "pool" our results, and send them to one place, which would take the pressure off each of us to produce many pair, or to feel like we didn't make enough? And NO! I am not volunteering to be a "clearing house" for this!! I, too, would be happy to send mine to any of you who would be willing to add them to your collection!

When I checked into sending them to veterans, or soldiers overseas, once, I found there were a lot of "rule:" had to be a certain color, had to be a certain fiber, etc.

But I would be happy just to know that SOMEone, SOMEwhere would be having warmer feet this winter!!

Thank you for all your kind comments. Let's just see if I can "put my _socks_ where my mouth is!"

*Easy Tube Socks*

Have been knitting tube socks for a few years now. We knit them for the homeless and the socks are given out at Christmas time at various shelters around the city (Montreal). Tube socks are really easy to make.

Cast on 48 sts onto ONE of four DPNs (#4 if using DK yarn; #6-7 if using knitting worsted.)

K2-P2 for 4-5 rows and then place onto three needles: 12 sts on needle one; 24 sts on needle two, and the remaining 12 sts on needle three.

Knit in the round for a few inches for the cuff and then you can k3, p1 for the rest of the sock until the tube measures about 16 to 18 inches.

To shape the toe end, separate the 48 sts onto 4 kneedles, (12 sts per needle) and k2tog at the beginning of each needle(round one) . Or, using 12 sts on needle one, keep the 24 stitches on needle two but place a marker after the 12th stitch (the marker tells me where the stitches would be if I was using a 4th needle), and then the remaining 12 on needle three. So, you will DC one sts at the beg of needle #1; dc one sts at the beg on needle #2 AND dc one after the marker on needle #2; and dc one at the beg of needle #3.

Round 2 is knitted without any decrease. I keep track on a piece of scrap paper, or sts counter, so I dont forget which row Im on.

Decrease ONLY on round 3, again on round 5 and on round 7. 
Then decrease on EVERY round until there are 2 sts left on each needle.

Cut wool and draw it through the 8 remaining sts. Weave into wrong side of knitting.

The toe end is perfectly round and fits any foot very well.

*If you want to make socks for children cast on 36 sts*

ADDENDUM: I prefer to use circular needles. I also use plain stockinette stitch all around, and let the variegated colors in the yarn make up the pattern.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> Your generosity is great, but have you ever worn any tubeless socks yourself? OK, I know I shouldn't be critising (and, thank God, I don't have to rely on donated clothes) but are tubeless socks really comfortable? Is all the rucked up section in front where your ankle bends comfortable inside your shoes or boots? As I say, please don't take this as criticism. I just feel that normal socks might be more appreciated and wearable by those who need to rely on donated clothes.


Yes, I've worn tube socks, Howdi, as has my partner. They wash (and dry) right back to their original shape (looooong tubes), and no heel is "formed." I find them very comfortable. They "conform" to the shape of the foot: "bump out" for the heel, but no "rucked up section," as you mentioned in the front of the ankle.

Most people I knit for prefer the socks WITH the heels, because they know they were knit for them in particular, and I'm always happy to accommodate. It's a bit more involved to make socks WITH heels than the tube socks, for sure. But I feel they will keep feet warm, especially if the alternative is being "sock-LESS."


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Great idea, but I would knit some in different diameters, depending on your needle size and gauge, fewer stitches and length for smaller feet, and more stitches and length for larger sizes. If I'm ever in the mood, I'm going to knit some tube socks for my toddler nephew, and maybe my autistic teenage son, because it's difficult to get the heel kind on him as dense as I knit them, and his feet are still growing, too. 

I don't sleep well because of stress brain, and I'm not getting any younger either. Have you tried melatonin? It was a miracle for my autistic son when he was younger, and of occassional use to both of us now. You should ask your doctor or pharmacist about it.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

great idea!
Here are some free tube sock knit patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=tube%20socks&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&craft=knitting&sort=best

I've been wanting to try these with the spiral:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-knit-tube-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newborn-spiral-rib-tube-sock
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sausage-socks


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am making socks for my guys for Christmas,wondering about the sizis. Why did I not think of tubes? Thanks for the idea.I can also donate some. Haaaaaaaa.!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Great idea, but I would knit some in different diameters, depending on your needle size and gauge, fewer stitches and length for smaller feet, and more stitches and length for larger sizes. If I'm ever in the mood, I'm going to knit some tube socks for my toddler nephew, and maybe my autistic teenage son, because it's difficult to get the heel kind on him as dense as I knit them, and his feet are still growing, too.
> 
> I don't sleep well because of stress brain, and I'm not getting any younger either. Have you tried melatonin? It was a miracle for my autistic son when he was younger, and of occassional use to both of us now. You should ask your doctor or pharmacist about it.


There isn't enough "cyber space," ferg, for me to list all the vitamins and supplements I take!!! But, yes, to melatonin AND valerian AND hops (combined in one capsule). Sometimes I even take a couple of Benadryl. I learned that during one of my several hospitalizations/surgeries--it's what the hospital gives out as "sleeping pills!"

But, instead of fighting it, or "drugging" it, ("it" being the frequent awakenings), I've decided to use them to my benefit. I won't put on my light, so as to not disturb my partner, so reading is out of the question, even with those itty-bitty lights. Sometimes I'll say the Rosary, or just pray; review my day, what I could have done differently or better, in some instances, what I'll try to do tomorrow, etc. But often times, my best ideas come to me in the middle of the night--sometimes conscious, sometimes in a dream. Remember, the brain NEVER shuts down!! The subconscious is going ALL. THE. TIME. Why not put it to use, is what I'm saying. So I do.

I'm glad you found something to help your autistic son! From what I understand, their lives can be quite difficult at times.

And yes, I do plan to "vary" the tube socks. I usually cast on 60 sts, so if I use that as my "go-to" point, then I could had multiples of 4, for larger socks, or decrease them for smaller. I think the very end of the pattern I posted says to cast on 48 for children. Babies' socks, I'd have to "wing" it and just guess! Besides, the smallest circ needle I have is 9", and I'm not ready to "jump" into Magic Loop socks yet!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> great idea!
> Here are some free tube sock knit patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=tube%20socks&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&craft=knitting&sort=best
> 
> ...


MANY THANKS for these, mirl!!! Now there will be many choices!!

...gloria


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brioche Tube socks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1604680849/ref=sr_1_1_twi_pap_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1440174179&sr=8-1&keywords=Brioche+socks

Nighttime reading with disturbing your partner (you could drive a bus over my other half without waking him):

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_6?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=kindle+paperwhite&sprefix=Paperw%2Caps%2C185


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I havnt tried them yet as I am not able to knit right now (hand op) but check out this pattern for socks from Zoom Yummy "The easiest knitted socks ever" They are knitted on straight needles and in a long piece and sewn up, dying to try them. Sorry not computer savvy to post a link.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

If you made socks with heels you could add a label giving the size.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Excellent idea! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm bookmarking this, I've been coveting knitting socks, but haven't tried it yet, due to the "dreaded heel". Maybe this would help me get used to socks without stressing overly. BTW, Great Idea, I do a lot of charity knitting and am told that for people who have so little, anything soft and warm is a comfort. GOOD JOB.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a great idea.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I woke up at 4 AM, Eastern Daylight time, in Massachusetts. It is now light outside at 6:12 AM. I am knitting swatches like crazy in preparation for a sweater class in September. Just to practice.
It's wonderful for you all who knit for veterans and homeless. I have not gotten any thing done but swatches, and not a single scarf, not even hats or mittens.
It's a good way to pass the time in the middle of the night or early morning: knitting or crocheting and checking out KP!!!


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a lot of red heart worsted that was donated to me. Do you think that would be too thick for tube socks for homeless?


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the links, mirl56!



mirl56 said:


> great idea!
> Here are some free tube sock knit patterns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=tube%20socks&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&craft=knitting&sort=best
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, yes, do it. I knit in a group that makes prayer shawls for cancer patients but we also complete scarves for the homeless (smaller projects are great for new knitters and for all of us in the summer heat). They are distributed in the late fall by a church that serves with a food bank. We turned in over a hundred last year and already have that number this time around.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think tube socks is such a good idea for me to knit while watching tv . That way I could knit a few more items for my chosen charity . So a big thank you for your idea . 

Ageing is not for the faint hearted . There is so much ' they ' never told us about getting older . Perhaps it was for the best . 

Thanks to all for posted links to patterns . I shall bookmark this topic .


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

10 mg of Melatonin bought over the counter has resolved my sleep problems. When you're well rested you can knit more :~)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad it worked for you-- would have meant I had to get up right then and KNIT!!!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I found a pattern for tube socks and they will be the first ones I want to make ( I've never done socks before). I'm currently doing hats, soapsacks, and now Peyton's hearts.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Wonderful idea! Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

gloria - 

While at a used book sale last week, I ran into a nurse who works at one of our local chemo centers. When I told her that our group knits prayer shawls, she told me that they are, indeed, very appreciated by the patients. 

She also commented that some patients suffer from cold, tingly feet while taking their treatment, and that some nice warm socks or slippers would be very appreciated. 

Perhaps you can turn your talent in that direction.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good idea about the socks--and the tube sock is especially good for someone who might not be able to "line up" a heeled sock!

And you described my nights perfectly. Sleeping, waking, thinking, etc.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Wonderful idea. :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

The socks are a wonderful idea. One cold winter day while I was taking clothing to a local mission that serves the homeless I observed a man who had come for socks. He had his shoes off, his feet were red from the cold, as he was putting on a pair of cotton socks.He was so grateful. Makes a person realize how very lucky we are.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I have thought about making tube socks, but not meaning to be a downer, some friends that make a lot of socks have stated that they slide down and into the shoe. I think I will try a pair and see! I make hats, scarfs, mittens, etc. for charity and love doing it. Socks? You are very generous!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i have made tube socks on the knitting machine i am glad of this pattern as i have double knitting wool from my late sister in law which i would like to make socks with i also make hats for the seamens mission the postage is FREE


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Great Idea! And for all those NON sleepers,,,,,,,, I take two Calcium tabs
before bed and sleep like a baby! Give it a try!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

GloryP said:


> Great Idea! And for all those NON sleepers,,,,,,,, I take two Calcium tabs
> before bed and sleep like a baby! Give it a try!


I've been taking lots of Sleepy Time "helps" that sometimes work, and sometimes don't. When there's a "full moon," for the two days before, the day of, and for two days after, it's anyone's game. THAT'S when I really focus of trying to stay "mellow."

At my card-making group this week, someone laughingly suggested I try booze! Hmmmm.....I _used_ to be a Scotch drinker in my more "youthful" days, so maybe I'll give that a try! With my constant vertigo, I already stagger around like "a drunken sailor." I use to BE a "sailor" (at least I served in the US Navy!), so I could always it on my vertigo, right?


----------



## jazzsinger53 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wonderful idea. I would also be interested in the tube sock pattern.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great idea for all of us with a stash we need to use! I know it would be appreciated by those who otherwise would have "cold" feet!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I (and a lot of volunteers) are making the 1898 hat for homeless veterans. Tube socks are next! Thank you for the idea!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Gloria, I think God woke you up and planted the seed of a loving task. Bless you! Now, take a nap.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jazzsinger53 said:


> Wonderful idea. I would also be interested in the tube sock pattern.


Thank you !!!

Check pg 3 of this post. It's there.

...gloria


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

There are patterns for worsted yarn socks on Ravelry.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in your club and if we all do this we will be able to sleep better at night.


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

I like all your ideas. How thoughtful. But were you able to fall back to sleep!
lol


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't suffer with cold feet but the idea of using cotton to make tube socks..I may make short ones to soak in water and freeze to wear at night. They help my feet feel better when I wake in the morning. I am on my feet a lot when caring for the seniors I care for daily. Thank you for the idea. I may may some extra for my chiropractor...


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

We used to knit "Swedish spiral socks" during WWII to be sent in Red Cross packages for the troops. They are fun to knit, have no size, and wear well because the heel is in a different place with each wearing. You have a great idea to do tube socks. Love those middle of the night inspirations!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Great idea! And they will be so appreciated.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Rowesmary said:


> impatient knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, Myrle!! We are both adrift in the boat that's in that whirlpool heading for the drain!!
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> Your generosity is great, but have you ever worn any tubeless socks yourself? OK, I know I shouldn't be critising (and, thank God, I don't have to rely on donated clothes) but are tubeless socks really comfortable? Is all the rucked up section in front where your ankle bends comfortable inside your shoes or boots? As I say, please don't take this as criticism. I just feel that normal socks might be more appreciated and wearable by those who need to rely on donated clothes.


My grandma used to knit tube socks and yes, they were very comfortable. No, they did not bunch up anywhere. gloria's intent was to make tube socks so they would fit anyone, I think and I think she's great for thinking of this. In fact, I think I'm gonna start a pair right now!


----------



## Brick top (Jan 27, 2015)

It's great that those in the boat have my words and I have theirs. I think that means that we are listening! I love the company in the boat!
Brick Top


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> My grandma used to knit tube socks and yes, they were very comfortable. No, they did not bunch up anywhere. gloria's intent was to make tube socks so they would fit anyone, I think and I think she's great for thinking of this. In fact, I think I'm gonna start a pair right now!


Thanks, Ann...I became a bit "disenchanted" shall we say, with knitting the latest pair of socks for my daughter. (She was less than enthusiastic when I showed her my WIP when we met for lunch this past Wed. She's headed home to FL later today.)

Besides, since she loves all things purple, this yarn ranges from dark purple, to really, REALLY dark purple--almost black. I'm sure there isn't a knitter out there who doesn't know where I'm going with this: Not good to work with these dark colors at night--even WITH an Ott light!!

So, I set them aside (I will finish, but at MY leisure!), and picked out a yarn for my tube socks. What'd I pick? Dk purple, dk green, and navy!!!!!!

There really is no hope for me! Someone....PLEASE come get me and put me in the home!!!! (And don't forget my yarn!)

...gloria


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been down this sleepless road at times. I found a website, women's health network, with lots of good info. Sometimes melatonin helps and sometimes not. For me it's hormonal and weak adrenal glands.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

aquaciser1 said:


> I have a lot of red heart worsted that was donated to me. Do you think that would be too thick for tube socks for homeless?


I knit for The Open Door Mission which is a homeless shelter here in Omaha. I never worry about what size baby or child's garment is gonna turn out to be because there's always someone it will fit. I do stay away from fibers that require hand washing because the recipients simply do not have facilities for that. There are many man-made fibers which work up beautifully and the shelters are so grateful for anything they get.
The tube socks are a great idea and I'm sure that anything from fingering yarn on small needles to worsted weight on larger needles will be welcomed. You go, girl! 
Blessings.....Ann


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

Your sock idea is a great one. It is something we all take for granted. I was surprised a couple of years ago when the Mom of the family we sponsored for Christmas asked for socks......my first thought was who would want socks for Christmas?....but then I realized it is something people really need.....needless to say she got a lot of socks that Christmas....not hand knitted but at least lots of socks.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I think tube socks is such a good idea for me to knit while watching tv . That way I could knit a few more items for my chosen charity . So a big thank you for your idea .
> 
> Ageing is not for the faint hearted . There is so much ' they ' never told us about getting older . Perhaps it was for the best .
> 
> Thanks to all for posted links to patterns . I shall bookmark this topic .


The good thing about old age is that it doesn't last long.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea to knit tube socks. Anyone would love warm socks. I am going through the same waking in the middle of the night junk, and calming thoughts do help. Bad side affect of aging.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Tube socks are warm and yes, I think that would be great if you wanted to make some for the homeless--I'm sure they would be appreciated.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe the Patons pattern is on ravelry and a few years ago it was on a free leaflet. The directions are given for 3 or 4 sizes.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> Apparently, intermittent "awakenings" during the night, and then having difficulty falling back to sleep again, is yet another "side effect" in my aging process, along with vertigo, arthritis, and short-term memory loss!! Well....not one to waste an opportunity like this, I started to think soothing, pleasant thoughts, about what calms me, and then I thought about knitting, and yarn, and what I might knit with all the sock yarn I have, (and how quickly I could do this so I cold buy MORE yarn!!!) Thinking about knitting and yarn definitely soothes my brain, I think.
> 
> Then I thought it would be nice, since I like knitting them so much, and I don't have too many problems doing so, if I were to knit some socks for the homeless, or less fortunate, or whomever might need them, but what sizes should I knit?? Then, I hit on the idea, "Why not just knit *tube* socks??? No heels to deal with, no measuring, just straight knitting until the toe....and I could do two at a time!! AND...one size fits ALL?!? Then they could be given out to men, women AND children!! I could knit these in between the regular socks that I make when someone asks me for a pair. AND...it could be a good use of the yarn I keep "skipping over" in my stash because, while I might have liked it on-line, or even after I got it home, for some reason, it's not a yarn I'm "excited" about using for socks, and there's not enough of it, or it just wouldn't "work" for anything else. This way, the yarn _gets_ used, and the socks can be given to someone who really needs them, and will appreciate them.
> 
> ...


 Tube socks! That is a tremendous idea. And to combine that with helping the less fortunate is wonderful. Would that we all could have epiphanies like that in the middle of the night. Problem is - do we get so excited about the great plan that we get up at that moment to begin?

Bless you for thinking of this and for sharing it.


----------



## GreenLady (Aug 1, 2015)

That is a wonderful idea! And all you would have to do, is take any regular sock pattern and simple knit through without putting in a heel.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, Ann...I became a bit "disenchanted" shall we say, with knitting the latest pair of socks for my daughter. (She was less than enthusiastic when I showed her my WIP when we met for lunch this past Wed. She's headed home to FL later today.)
> 
> Besides, since she loves all things purple, this yarn ranges from dark purple, to really, REALLY dark purple--almost black. I'm sure there isn't a knitter out there who doesn't know where I'm going with this: Not good to work with these dark colors at night--even WITH an Ott light!!
> 
> ...


Yes, because of my macular degeneration I avoid dark colors although it's not so bad if the needles are light colored. I understand your disappointment at your daughter being *under*whelmed at the WIP socks you were knitting *just for her*. I have felt that sometimes with my GHDs. Even though they never have said anything, I think my taste may not always be their taste.

I am a very good knitter (I should be, I've been knitting for 77 years!). I make lovely things (everyone says so, including state fair judges. I have many ribbons tucked away in a box somewhere) but maybe my GDs tastes are not mine, simple as that!

When I'm knitting for the shelter I knit the same kind of darling baby sweaters and children's sweaters that I made for my GDs when they were young. They were so proud, other kids wanted sweater like theirs and teachers called them the best dressed kids in school.

I don't ever get to see the kids at the shelter (only in my mind) but I want them to feel the pride of having a bright new sweater.....and maybe make some mommy or daddy smile and their day a little brighter.

By the way, one night my DH and I helped at the Sienna Francis shelter when socks and long underwear were given out. Each man got *one* pair of socks. They looked long and hard at those socks before they made their choice. I bet neither you nor I have ever had to put that much consideration into the selection of a pair of socks. We should try to remember that whenever we think our lives might be difficult, huh?

Nope, impatient knitter, I don't think we're ready for the home just yet. But we may be getting closer.......


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I found this free pattern on Ravelry for spiral tube sock using worsted weight yarn. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-knit-tube-socks


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great idea gloria ! I haven't read all five pages of replies but your posts always give me food for thought, even if the thoughts come and go so fast these days ! Have wonderful weekend ! A. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. With the right pattern think how many cold uncomfortable feet could feel so much better. Please keep working on figuring your project out and let us know. You will be starting another very important ministry that can spread so far.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Great idea gloria ! I haven't read all five pages of replies but your posts always give me food for thought, even if the thoughts come and go so fast these days ! Have wonderful weekend ! A. ❤❤❤


Hey there, A!!!

I've got an email half done to send you, but my life has been quite hectic lately. I _will_ get the email finished--sometime this weekend, I hope--and try to catch you up with all the "mishagas" that's been going on with me!

I posted the pattern I found here on KP back on page 3 of this post, if anyone is interested in it. But now there are so many on Ravelry, everyone can find something that pleases them!

TTYS,
...g


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Great idea. I am a firm believer in using our God-given talents to better the lives of others who are not as fortunate as we are.
> 
> Isn't it fun to toss and turn? Yes, no one tells us this is an effect of aging, just lets us find out by ourselves.


Regarding aging, I sometimes think that whoever dubbed them the golden years had a warped sense of humor...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, Ann...I became a bit "disenchanted" shall we say, with knitting the latest pair of socks for my daughter. (She was less than enthusiastic when I showed her my WIP when we met for lunch this past Wed. She's headed home to FL later today.)
> 
> Besides, since she loves all things purple, this yarn ranges from dark purple, to really, REALLY dark purple--almost black. I'm sure there isn't a knitter out there who doesn't know where I'm going with this: Not good to work with these dark colors at night--even WITH an Ott light!!
> 
> ...


 This remind me of knitting 25 hats for the men's shelter this summer. Now I realize that society's rules how changed regarding menswear, but I think that most men prefer greens and blues and browns. So, that's what I used. After 25, I was never so happy to get back to pretty colors again. Some days, I swear the house was getting darker after an afternoon of knitting with hunter green and navy blue! And, by the way, I'm a lot younger than most of you are! My eyes SHOULD be able to take it.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Gloria

You just have to never ever again buy those colors. I don't have a DARK color in my huge stash. I know I can't use them. They give me a headache when I try so I gave up. Now doing things is so much more enjoyable.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Gloria

You just have to never ever again buy those colors. I don't have a DARK color in my huge stash. I know I can't use them. They give me a headache when I try so I gave up. Now doing things is so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

One of the handymen that worked for us had been homeless on and off most of his adult life. He said of all the things the homeless can use, socks are the most important. Apparently they are hard to come by because everyone thinks of the outer garments first, so this was an inspired idea!

The older mind seems to think that a good sleep is a series of naps! )


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit tube socks fo my hubby and myself. They are toasty warm. They would love them.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

There's a charity I knit for in South Dakota that supports tribal elders on the reservation. They're always asking for wool socks to help keep those wonderful old feet warm!

Whoever gets your socks will be happy for your effort, Gloria.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

Great idea! I knit caps and mittens for the homeless and/or those in shelters. One question: As you'll be using sock yarn, is it machine washable? And you go, girl!


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

I think you have come up with a great idea. When doing the ones for children. Since miss matched socks are all the rage, you could make them different and have stash buster socks. In fact I would wear them myself.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Anybody out there with a tube sock pattern on circular needles that they are willing to share? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Perfect solution for both clearing out your stash and helping others. Well done!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> I found this free pattern on Ravelry for spiral tube sock using worsted weight yarn. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-knit-tube-socks


Thanks for that link as I only use double knitting yarn.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Myrle said:


> Definitely a great idea. Best of luck, am posting this in the night when I should be sleeping and can't. Have the same challenge as you - no one told me about ageing and its "side effects".


I too spent the last few years unable to fall asleep naturally, then I read an article (ironically while I was in the doctors' waiting room :roll: ) which said one of the side effects of statins was stopping you getting to sleep as they go straight to the brain. It also said Simvastatin (the one I'm on) was the biggest culprit! I decided to start taking my statin in the morning rather than before bed, and for the last few months I have managed to fall asleep without any problems. I know the optimum time to take a statin is at bedtime, but if it stops me sleeping....no way!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

KateB said:


> I too spent the last few years unable to fall asleep naturally, then I read an article (ironically while I was in the doctors' waiting room :roll: ) which said one of the side effects of statins was stopping you getting to sleep as they go straight to the brain. It also said Simvastatin (the one I'm on) was the biggest culprit! I decided to start taking my statin in the morning rather than before bed, and for the last few months I have managed to fall asleep without any problems. I know the optimum time to take a statin is at bedtime, but if it stops me sleeping....no way!


I stopped taking statin completely and I am sleeping much better. My doctor is not going to like it but it is my body and my decision. My last blood test showed my HDL (the good one) is up to 83 and although my LDL (the bad one) was up to 128 I feel safe. The research I have done indicates the "experts" now look at the ratio between good and bad rather than the numbers.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I understand exactly the nightly awakenings in the aging process and the struggle to keep your memory and not to forget things.However I write down what I need to remember by using my calendar. Years ago I knitted tube socks but I don't have the pattern anymore. Your idea of knitting tube socks for people in need is great and would you share your pattern?
Sincerely, Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I too have the sleep problem. My husband bought me a book light a few years ago along with four packages of batteries! I now have started on my next four packages of batteries and have read many books....sometimes for half an hour and quite a few times wake up in the morning with the book light still on and the book resting on the floor! I don't take any meds except a water pill and calcium so don't know why I can't sleep. I keep busy during the day and in bed before midnight - guess it's just the "age thing"!!!! Husband in nine years older than me but doesn't have any sleep problems! He can drop off at any time of day, wake up 15 minutes fully refreshed and ready to go again! ... and he sleeps through the night! guess at 84 he's doing great!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

that is a super idea , and i am sure they will be very grateful for them 

god bless you


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chubs said:


> I AM SURE THEY WOULD BE HAPPY TO GET THEM . mY DAUGHTER AND I DO LAP GHANS, HATS, AND SCARVES FOT VETERANS . sorry about caps . Hit the wrong button


I think you have an hour to edit your post. Just click on the edit below your posting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Apparently, intermittent "awakenings" during the night, and then having difficulty falling back to sleep again, is yet another "side effect" in my aging process, along with vertigo, arthritis, and short-term memory loss!! Well....not one to waste an opportunity like this, I started to think soothing, pleasant thoughts, about what calms me, and then I thought about knitting, and yarn, and what I might knit with all the sock yarn I have, (and how quickly I could do this so I cold buy MORE yarn!!!) Thinking about knitting and yarn definitely soothes my brain, I think.
> 
> Then I thought it would be nice, since I like knitting them so much, and I don't have too many problems doing so, if I were to knit some socks for the homeless, or less fortunate, or whomever might need them, but what sizes should I knit?? Then, I hit on the idea, "Why not just knit *tube* socks??? No heels to deal with, no measuring, just straight knitting until the toe....and I could do two at a time!! AND...one size fits ALL?!? Then they could be given out to men, women AND children!! I could knit these in between the regular socks that I make when someone asks me for a pair. AND...it could be a good use of the yarn I keep "skipping over" in my stash because, while I might have liked it on-line, or even after I got it home, for some reason, it's not a yarn I'm "excited" about using for socks, and there's not enough of it, or it just wouldn't "work" for anything else. This way, the yarn _gets_ used, and the socks can be given to someone who really needs them, and will appreciate them.
> 
> ...


Great idea! I always make tube socks for skates and of course before trying heels! Now I can do regular socks but as you say, tubes are faster! The smaller sizes will just fly off of your sticks.
Grannie always made mittens with all kinds of stripes etc. and kids loved them. Have fun!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

books said:


> I'm bookmarking this, I've been coveting knitting socks, but haven't tried it yet, due to the "dreaded heel". Maybe this would help me get used to socks without stressing overly. BTW, Great Idea, I do a lot of charity knitting and am told that for people who have so little, anything soft and warm is a comfort. GOOD JOB.


The heel is the fun part!! and what is the big hurry??? Start enjoying knitting take your time and make each project a work of art. Quantity is not a word to be used in hand crafted items--for at least a century. Factories make quantities to provide for the masses in all sizes and prices and it is not our goal to compete. Nor will we live longer if we do so. Drink less coffee and limit the wine to half a glass after taking a long walk and you will sleep--been there.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm having the same experience. I put the light on and read until I get sleepy again. I also find that melatonin helps me get back to sleep.

I like the idea of tube socks for the needy. You go girl. Aloha... Bev


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very generous and thoughtful of you! I have never made socks, but do make neck warmers and hats for the homeless. Bless you for your kindness!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Gloria, I think knitting tube socks for the homeless is a wonderful idea! They are so much better for the feet than bought socks. My knitting group knits the hats, scarves and mittens and this week I will bring up knitting socks as they are also so necessary.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> I found this free pattern on Ravelry for spiral tube sock using worsted weight yarn. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-knit-tube-socks


This is the pattern my grandmother used. We loved those socks!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

books said:


> This remind me of knitting 25 hats for the men's shelter this summer. Now I realize that society's rules how changed regarding menswear, but I think that most men prefer greens and blues and browns. So, that's what I used. After 25, I was never so happy to get back to pretty colors again. Some days, I swear the house was getting darker after an afternoon of knitting with hunter green and navy blue! And, by the way, I'm a lot younger than most of you are! My eyes SHOULD be able to take it.


Good for you, though. There were 25 heads that stayed warm because of you. Isn't that a good feeling?


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

What a wonderful thoughtful idea-wish my nightly "stirrings " would be as productive!


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow! Ihave the same problem. The, the next day I don't have the energy to do anything. If I watch tv or read I get sleepy. Then if I fall asleep it is the same old vicious hard to fall asleep night again. Plus,I screwed up the back of my sweater in progress! Getting a lot of anxiety here. Wish we all wereneighbors so we could just get together and chat and knit at 2 am.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> This is the pattern my grandmother used. We loved those socks!


I knit socks toe up using magic loop. I am in the process of converting this pattern to that method. I will post when I have it figured out.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> Gloria
> 
> You just have to never ever again buy those colors. I don't have a DARK color in my huge stash. I know I can't use them. They give me a headache when I try so I gave up. Now doing things is so much more enjoyable.


These "darker colors" were not a recent purchase, but have been in my stash for a long time, which is why, I guess, I pulled them out for the tube socks. The sooner the yarn is used up, the sooner I can start using some of the lighter, brighter colors. So, I'll work on these socks during the sunny, daytime hours, and keep the other yarn for other times of the day or night, or when it's rainy outside! Knitting when it rains ALWAYS cheers me up!!
...gloria


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Love this idea&#128077;

Yogi Tea called BEDTIME helps me....esp. If I drink it 3 hours before bedtime! Other times I drink one non-alcohol beer as recommended by 
Dr. Oz. Or 1 mg. melatonin occasionally....not longterm as that causes the body to quit making melatonin naturally.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> There's a charity I knit for in South Dakota that supports tribal elders on the reservation. They're always asking for wool socks to help keep those wonderful old feet warm!
> 
> Whoever gets your socks will be happy for your effort, Gloria.


Would you be willing to give me the name and address of the charity in SD? That would solve two of my concerns at once: giving to the Native American population AND providing people who need them with socks! It'd be a win-win for me!
...gloria


----------



## jazzsinger53 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks gloria!! got it


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

books said:


> This remind me of knitting 25 hats for the men's shelter this summer. Now I realize that society's rules how changed regarding menswear, but I think that most men prefer greens and blues and browns. So, that's what I used. After 25, I was never so happy to get back to pretty colors again. Some days, I swear the house was getting darker after an afternoon of knitting with hunter green and navy blue! And, by the way, I'm a lot younger than most of you are! My eyes SHOULD be able to take it.


THIS reminds ME of the time I crocheted and knitted 65 hats for babies, for a charity that was looking to persuade President Obama to raise the appropriations for newborns in Africa. Having lost a baby of my own many years ago, and since there was a very high percentage of newborns who died, needlessly, because of lack of hats, I wanted to contribute as many as I could. Was I ever surprised to find out that they wanted only ONE hat with ONE letter from each person, to be sent to the president?!?

And....would you believe I couldn't find one place, either in CT where I live, or in MA, where I'm originally from, that wanted knit or crocheted hats for newborns??? I ended up giving them to Goodwill and Salvation Army. At least THEY wanted them!!!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

pashunknit said:


> Great idea! I knit caps and mittens for the homeless and/or those in shelters. One question: As you'll be using sock yarn, is it machine washable? And you go, girl!


The socks are 75% washable wool, and 25% polyamide (nylon), and I always throw them in the washing machine. Granted, I do let them air dry, as I'm afraid they might "felt" in thrown in the dryer. So I guess I'll just have to make them bigger in case that happens?!
...gloria


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Nittinnut said:


> 10 mg of Melatonin bought over the counter has resolved my sleep problems. When you're well rested you can knit more :~)


I had a problem relaxing to fall asleep. Was given a couple of bottles of Melatonin 3 gm by a dear friend (shes a mortician). It sure has worked. They are over the counter, not expensive. Last time I got a bottle of 10mg. since they had no 3gm. I have not noticed any real difference. I highly recommend them also. Old age I will take since I don't really care for the alternative! Thank the Lord for my yarn, needles, hooks and my "fur baby".


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

KAP said:


> I think you have come up with a great idea. When doing the ones for children. Since miss matched socks are all the rage, you could make them different and have stash buster socks. In fact I would wear them myself.


That's what I started out knitting, "magic knot/magic ball" socks (rolling together all my leftover yarns into one ball, and then knitting socks from that.) They NEVER matched! In fact, that was what was requested! Only recently have I been knitting a complete pair of socks from one skein of yarn! And I'm still getting requests for "non-related" pairs of socks!!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> I understand exactly the nightly awakenings in the aging process and the struggle to keep your memory and not to forget things.However I write down what I need to remember by using my calendar. Years ago I knitted tube socks but I don't have the pattern anymore. Your idea of knitting tube socks for people in need is great and would you share your pattern?
> Sincerely, Roberta J Corbitt


I posted the pattern I used for tube socks on page 3 of this post. You should be able to find it there.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> The heel is the fun part!! and what is the big hurry??? Start enjoying knitting take your time and make each project a work of art. Quantity is not a word to be used in hand crafted items--for at least a century. Factories make quantities to provide for the masses in all sizes and prices and it is not our goal to compete. Nor will we live longer if we do so. Drink less coffee and limit the wine to half a glass after taking a long walk and you will sleep--been there.


I think you misunderstood the purpose of my posting, Ask 4!

Since tube socks have no heels, they will be quicker to knit up; hence, we should be able to get more made and donated. So, in this case "quantity" IS the word I would use for knitting these.

Socks WITH heels require some knowledge of who they are intended to fit. Since I would have no clue who that might be--men, women OR children--I figured the tube socks would solve THAT problem!

Personally, I much prefer knitting socks WITH heels, which I do most of the time, and for certain people. I have a rather long list of who I knit for, and their appropriate foot sizes, and so far I've had no complaints! Some even ASK for tube socks, with which I have no problem complying!!

As for your "sleep" suggestions, while I am sure they could be invaluable for some people, I would be more inclined to check them out IF I drank more than 1/2 a cup of decaf coffee before 9 a.m., 2-3 times a week, or IF I had wine more frequently than two or three times year, and IF I were _*able*_ to take a walk! Since I have to use a cane to walk ANYwhere (auto accident coupled with severe vertigo), unfortunately a "long walk" for me is from my front door to my car!

But I do thank you for all your advice.
...gloria


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

That's the way to look at it, after all, we can't turn back the clock! The older we get, the more memories we collect, and have plenty to think about. I am never without a book, it's wonderful therapy, and so many choices available. I am 91 and a half, and enjoy every single day, and feel blessed, but at the same time I am well aware of the less fortunate, and I really care about that, and animal cruelty - makes me want to cry. Oh well, let's keep happy, and go on enjoying KP. Blessings, Winifred.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with this idea.


----------



## Zoe2 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm just like that too, Gloria - but when I start thinking about the yarns that I have the the projects that await I want to get up and GET GOING on those projects, not go back to sleep! 

The only thing I can think of when I get excited thinking about yarn projects in the middle of the night is to go get a very boring book and start reading.
:|


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

I love these entries! Makes us all feel that maybe middle of the night is a good time to come up with great ideas. You have wonderful thoughts for all of us to ponder. Keep them coming, and I can already see those kids' and adults' "oohs and aahs" over the new socks they will get from you--and us! We'll wait for an adjustable pattern so we can all join you.


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

I love these entries! Makes us all feel that maybe middle of the night is a good time to come up with great ideas. You have wonderful thoughts for all of us to ponder. Keep them coming, and I can already see those kids' and adults' "oohs and aahs" over the new socks they will get from you--and us! We'll wait for an adjustable pattern so we can all join you.


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

Oops...sorry I sent it twice. :-(


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is the pattern again. It was originally posted by someone else, here on KP, and I have made my own, personal modifications to it:

*Easy Tube Socks*

Have been knitting tube socks for a few years now. We knit them for the homeless and the socks are given out at Christmas time at various shelters around the city (Montreal). Tube socks are really easy to make.

Cast on 48 sts onto ONE of four DPNs (#4 if using DK yarn; #6-7 if using knitting worsted.)

K2-P2 for 4-5 rows and then place onto three needles: 12 sts on needle one; 24 sts on needle two, and the remaining 12 sts on needle three.

Knit in the round for a few inches for the cuff and then you can k3, p1 for the rest of the sock until the tube measures about 16 to 18 inches.

To shape the toe end, separate the 48 sts onto 4 kneedles, (12 sts per needle) and k2tog at the beginning of each needle(round one) . Or, using 12 sts on needle one, keep the 24 stitches on needle two but place a marker after the 12th stitch (the marker tells me where the stitches would be if I was using a 4th needle), and then the remaining 12 on needle three. So, you will DC one sts at the beg of needle #1; dc one sts at the beg on needle #2 AND dc one after the marker on needle #2; and dc one at the beg of needle #3.

Round 2 is knitted without any decrease. I keep track on a piece of scrap paper, or sts counter, so I dont forget which row Im on.

Decrease ONLY on round 3, again on round 5 and on round 7. 
Then decrease on EVERY round until there are 2 sts left on each needle.

Cut wool and draw it through the 8 remaining sts. Weave into wrong side of knitting.

The toe end is perfectly round and fits any foot very well.

If you want to make socks for children cast on 36 sts

ADDENDUM: I prefer to use circular needles, using sts markers at appropriate places when decreasing for the toe. I also use plain stockinette stitch all around, and let the variegated colors in the yarn make up the pattern.

...gloria


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a very nice idea, however, I don't ever buy or use tube socks because they aren't as comfortable as a form fitting sock and they show stains and signs of wear on the top of the sock.



impatient knitter said:


> Apparently, intermittent "awakenings" during the night, and then having difficulty falling back to sleep again, is yet another "side effect" in my aging process, along with vertigo, arthritis, and short-term memory loss!! Well....not one to waste an opportunity like this, I started to think soothing, pleasant thoughts, about what calms me, and then I thought about knitting, and yarn, and what I might knit with all the sock yarn I have, (and how quickly I could do this so I cold buy MORE yarn!!!) Thinking about knitting and yarn definitely soothes my brain, I think.
> 
> Then I thought it would be nice, since I like knitting them so much, and I don't have too many problems doing so, if I were to knit some socks for the homeless, or less fortunate, or whomever might need them, but what sizes should I knit?? Then, I hit on the idea, "Why not just knit *tube* socks??? No heels to deal with, no measuring, just straight knitting until the toe....and I could do two at a time!! AND...one size fits ALL?!? Then they could be given out to men, women AND children!! I could knit these in between the regular socks that I make when someone asks me for a pair. AND...it could be a good use of the yarn I keep "skipping over" in my stash because, while I might have liked it on-line, or even after I got it home, for some reason, it's not a yarn I'm "excited" about using for socks, and there's not enough of it, or it just wouldn't "work" for anything else. This way, the yarn _gets_ used, and the socks can be given to someone who really needs them, and will appreciate them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great idea! Do you know what pattern you would use? Also, do you recommend Eric's sock pattern for a newbie in knitting socks?


----------



## beeny (Mar 28, 2015)

I am sorry if this seem an ignorant question but for sometime now I have been wondering as to why there is a # sign in front of US needle sizes. This isn't something we see in England.
Please could someone satisfy my curiosity?


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

What a wonderful thought to come up with! Much needed and usually overlooked! Thank you for your kindness and generosity! It will be appreciated!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

beeny said:


> I am sorry if this seem an ignorant question but for sometime now I have been wondering as to why there is a # sign in front of US needle sizes. This isn't something we see in England.
> Please could someone satisfy my curiosity?


 "#" stands for number. There are NO ignorant questions.


----------



## christopherann1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just want to add to gloria's observation about Jimmy Carter. What a role model for the country in the arena of dying, an arena where we have precious few role models. He is serene, grateful for a wonderful life, and has a great sense of humor. I want to be like him when I die.

Christopher Ann


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Ah...the side effects of aging. Vertigo hit me just before I needed to drive home (720 miles). I didn't know what it was or what to do and called my doctor in Michigan. She told me to check the internet for the Epley maneuver. If that didn't work, then I would have to get checked out in New Jersey. Fortunately, the Epley maneuver did work, (I had to do it twice) and I have not had the problem since. If you don't have someone at home to help you with it, I saw on the internet that chiropractors and some physicians do it. For insomnia, I find Valarian root capsules and chamomile tea are very helpful. Be sure to hold your breath when opening and swallowing the valerian root...it stinks. Benadryl also works, but leaves me groggy the next day, so I use it only when my allergies are acting up. So far, I haven't found anything helpful for the memory problems, but I do notice I remember things better if I write it down, even if I never find the note again.


----------



## jazzsinger53 (Aug 11, 2015)

gloria,
so the first 4 or 5 rows aren't joined into a round? I don't get it. Wouldn't that leave a flap above the cuff?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

beeny said:


> I am sorry if this seem an ignorant question but for sometime now I have been wondering as to why there is a # sign in front of US needle sizes. This isn't something we see in England.
> Please could someone satisfy my curiosity?


I'd be glad to if I could. I've been here in the US my whole lifetime and don't recall ever seeing it before. I'm guessing it's the poster's individual choice.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

jazzsinger53 said:


> gloria,
> so the first 4 or 5 rows aren't joined into a round? I don't get it. Wouldn't that leave a flap above the cuff?


Jazzsinger I am sure gloria will answer this but I would assume that you join that by hand once the sock is finished. When knitting in the round it is quite difficult to join it on the first row or two after casting on. If you leave joining until row 4 or 5 it is much easier. Anyhow we will await the answer from gloria or others.


----------



## beeny (Mar 28, 2015)

mattie cat said:


> "#" stands for number. There are NO ignorant questions.


Thank you


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Revan said:


> Great idea! Do you know what pattern you would use? Also, do you recommend Eric's sock pattern for a newbie in knitting socks?


RE: Eric's sock pattern...definitely!! It's the only sock pattern I use, now. While I learned how to make socks on DPNs--and I tend to stick with something the way I learned it--I MUST heap praises on Eric's tutorial. It was SOOOOO easy to follow, and the pictures were so clearly marked, that all you need to do is go slowly, make sure you're doing the right thing at the right time, and before you know it, you'll be casting on for the second one!!

The most important thing I learned from his tutorial is to CAST ON LOOSELY!!! I cannot stress this enough!! If necessary, hold two needles together in one hand while you cast on with the other! All the sts must be able to travel around the 12" circ easily!! In the very beginning, I didn't "join" the round for about 3-4 rows. THEN I joined. Granted, it left a bit of an opening that needed to be seamed when finished, but it was so much easier to join that way.

Then, one time when ready to cast on, I said to myself, "This is ridiculous. There MUST be a way to do this right from the get-go!" So I just persevered until I got it right. Even now, I'll cast on his 60 sts and discover I didn't do it loosely enough, and it's pull all the sts off the needle and start over. It's definitely something I must focus on doing when I'm doing it!

As for the pattern for the tube socks, I've posted it twice on here, once I think is on Page 2, and the other is further up on this page. I'm working on a pair right now, and I'm following Eric's pattern (60-st cast on), and will try to keep with it, just omitting the heel.

And...if you decide to try either form, if you get stuck, you can always PM me for help--or Eric about HIS pattern. We are both more than willing to help new sock knitters!!

...gloria


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

What a big heart you have! Sounds like you put those nocturnal interruptions to good use &#128522;. Usually if i start thinking like that, sleep is over. My mind is awake.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

christopherann1 said:


> I just want to add to gloria's observation about Jimmy Carter. What a role model for the country in the arena of dying, an arena where we have precious few role models. He is serene, grateful for a wonderful life, and has a great sense of humor. I want to be like him when I die.
> 
> Christopher Ann


Thank you for commenting on Jimmy. I wish I could have emulated him earlier in MY life, what with his projects with Habitat for Humanity, and all the other things Im sure hes done that we dont even know about! But, I will continue to work on socks as MY contribution to humanity, and hope that I will meet MY death with his grace, acceptance, and supreme satisfaction with his life, as well he should. He is definitely one person I wish could live forever!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

beeny said:


> I am sorry if this seem an ignorant question but for sometime now I have been wondering as to why there is a # sign in front of US needle sizes. This isn't something we see in England.
> Please could someone satisfy my curiosity?


Yes, the # is used to designate the size of the needle, as in #3 or #4. I use a #2, 12 circular needle to knit my socks. Thank you, Mattie Cat, for answering before I could. I was on the phone this a.m. with a life-long friend who is going through some seriously difficult times. My job, as I have chosen to accept it, is to listen, comment where appropriate, and to get her to laugh before we hang up. It isn't easy--often a real challenge--but most of the time I succeed!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Ah...the side effects of aging. Vertigo hit me just before I needed to drive home (720 miles). I didn't know what it was or what to do and called my doctor in Michigan. She told me to check the internet for the Epley maneuver. If that didn't work, then I would have to get checked out in New Jersey. Fortunately, the Epley maneuver did work, (I had to do it twice) and I have not had the problem since. If you don't have someone at home to help you with it, I saw on the internet that chiropractors and some physicians do it. For insomnia, I find Valarian root capsules and chamomile tea are very helpful. Be sure to hold your breath when opening and swallowing the valerian root...it stinks. Benadryl also works, but leaves me groggy the next day, so I use it only when my allergies are acting up. So far, I haven't found anything helpful for the memory problems, but I do notice I remember things better if I write it down, even if I never find the note again.


Thank you SO MUCH for the advice about the Epley method to combat vertigo!! I will definitely check that out and give it a try!!!

Right now, when I see my chiropractor, he has me stand in front of him, with his hands out, palms up, and has me place my hands on his. Then he tells me to close my eyes, and pick one foot up off the floor and balance. I tell him this sounds like a great idea, but could we start with BOTH EYES OPEN and BOTH FEET on the floor, and see how long I can hold THAT??? (About 2 seconds by last count!!) If I could close my eyes standing on both feet, and not fall over, Id consider even THAT progress!!!! So I'll try anything that might work. Thanks again!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jazzsinger53 said:


> gloria,
> so the first 4 or 5 rows aren't joined into a round? I don't get it. Wouldn't that leave a flap above the cuff?


Yes, you will be required to sew up those first few rows that you left unconnected in the beginning. I never liked doing thatmy connecting always looks so messy, even when I try to "hide it" in with the K2-P2 that I do, which is the number one reason I finally learned how to knit loosely enough to join right after casting on. And, as I said in another post here, if, when I finish casting on the 60th stitch (according to Erics pattern), if the sts dont move around the needle smoothly and loosely enough, I have been known to pull out the needle from the sts, and start overeven it that take 4-5 more tries!! I dont consider myself a tight knitter, but obviously, Im not a loose one, either!! I have to FOCUS in order to find that happy medium that works for me!!

ADDDENDUM: And thank YOU, TOO, Merle, for jumping in to answer her question. I'm so happy to find other KPers who are so willing to help, be it explaining stitches, answering questions, or giving other advice. This is a GREAT GROUP to belong to!!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Momvam said:


> What a big heart you have! Sounds like you put those nocturnal interruptions to good use 😊. Usually if i start thinking like that, sleep is over. My mind is awake.


Yeah, that can happen to me, too. Then I just lay there and rest, knowing that my body will tell me if and when it needs more sleep. If it's not that same night, then surely it will be the next. I just try to make sure I don't "nap" any later than noon time the next day--never late in the afternoon or early evening. Then that night will be the same as the previous one!! I just have to trust that my body knows what it needs, and will see that I get it.

(Probably except for the Boston Cream Pie that my head tells me I NEED ALL THE TIME!!!)


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea. Spiral socks or brioche socks are working great without a heel. Made some for my little niece in brioche stitch and she loved them. They started out as knee socks and endet up as normal socks.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

gloria, I haven't started the tube socks yet but have a few questions, trying to get it all thru my hard head. 
You talk about Erik, but I can't seem to find him anywhere, except one place as Eriks sockit2me, is his tutorial there somewhere? Is your posted pattern - Easy Tube Socks - from him? I'm a little confused.
On that note, in your pattern you say cast on 48 but in another post you cast on 60 and of course down to 36 for children which I won't be doing. Thanx and I will keep watch on this topic. Jerry


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

I have yet to make any socks, but this post may have inspired me to try making at least a pair of tube socks. Also read how many have trouble sleeping through the night & all the suggestions made. I am sure I could sleep through the night if it were not for the cramps I get in my legs. Some nights it the calf, other nights the ankles, the thighs or the whole leg. I will get up walk around a bit the cramp goes away & as soon I get back in bet it is there again. Help.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> gloria, I haven't started the tube socks yet but have a few questions, trying to get it all thru my hard head.
> You talk about Erik, but I can't seem to find him anywhere, except one place as Eriks sockit2me, is his tutorial there somewhere? Is your posted pattern - Easy Tube Socks - from him? I'm a little confused.
> On that note, in your pattern you say cast on 48 but in another post you cast on 60 and of course down to 36 for children which I won't be doing. Thanx and I will keep watch on this topic. Jerry


Hi, Jerry....So sorry for the confusion!! Yes, Eric is "sockit2me" and his sock tutorial is here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

His is the pattern in which you start with 60 sts on size 2, 12" circular needles.

The 48-sts pattern is for the tube socks, and is NOT Eric's (or sockit2me's) pattern. That one was posted here on KP quite some time ago, and I just did a "copy and paste" and kept it in one of my folders. That's the pattern that says to cast on 36 sts for children's tube socks. I think you may be confusing the two patterns--the one from sockit2me and the one for tube socks.

I hope this makes it easier to understand. If it's not, then I haven't explained it well enough, so please feel free to PM me, or post your questions here again.

...gloria


----------



## jazzsinger53 (Aug 11, 2015)

Myrle, that would make sense, because yes, it sometimes is hard to join, I guess I should try this and hope that's what she meant if she doesn't answer. Thanks.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> RE: Eric's sock pattern...definitely!! It's the only sock pattern I use, now. While I learned how to make socks on DPNs--and I tend to stick with something the way I learned it--I MUST heap praises on Eric's tutorial. It was SOOOOO easy to follow, and the pictures were so clearly marked, that all you need to do is go slowly, make sure you're doing the right thing at the right time, and before you know it, you'll be casting on for the second one!!
> 
> The most important thing I learned from his tutorial is to CAST ON LOOSELY!!! I cannot stress this enough!! If necessary, hold two needles together in one hand while you cast on with the other! All the sts must be able to travel around the 12" circ easily!! In the very beginning, I didn't "join" the round for about 3-4 rows. THEN I joined. Granted, it left a bit of an opening that needed to be seamed when finished, but it was so much easier to join that way.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Gloria, I sure will. Sorry, did not read through your whole post to find the pair you are knitting. You are a wonderful person. Revan


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much Gloria, I sure will. Sorry, did not read through your whole post to find the pair you are knitting. You are a wonderful person. Revan


You're welcome Revan, but naaaaahhh...not so wonderful. Just ask my kids!!


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Super idea!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Eric, Gloria and Impatient Knitter for all the help. I think a pair of tube socks will be in my future.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Janana said:


> Thank you Eric, Gloria and Impatient Knitter for all the help. I think a pair of tube socks will be in my future.


You're quite welcome, Janana!! And remember, if you run into problems, just PM me, and I'll be glad to help!!

...gloria


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

&#128077;


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Apparently, intermittent "awakenings" during the night, and then having difficulty falling back to sleep again, is yet another "side effect" ..... I started to think soothing, pleasant thoughts, ... Thinking about knitting and yarn definitely soothes my brain, I think.... Then, I hit on the idea, "Why not just knit *tube* socks??? No heels to deal with, no measuring, just straight knitting until the toe....and I could do two at a time!! AND...one size fits ALL?!? Then they could be given out to men, women AND children!!... This way, the yarn _gets_ used, and the socks can be given to someone who really needs them, and will appreciate them.
> 
> Your comments, please and thank you...
> ...gloria


Great idea! I've heard that people often want socks but very few are donated so i think that's marvellous. 
:thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Really a great idea.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

pattern, please!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Pattern on page 3


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

The pattern for the tube socks I use is on this post, on Page 2. I think I posted it again later, but I just checked and it's on page 2.

...gloria


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Apparently, intermittent "awakenings" during the night, and then having difficulty falling back to sleep again, is yet another "side effect" in my aging process, along with vertigo, arthritis, and short-term memory loss!! Well....not one to waste an opportunity like this, I started to think soothing, pleasant thoughts, about what calms me, and then I thought about knitting, and yarn, and what I might knit with all the sock yarn I have, (and how quickly I could do this so I cold buy MORE yarn!!!) Thinking about knitting and yarn definitely soothes my brain, I think.
> 
> Then I thought it would be nice, since I like knitting them so much, and I don't have too many problems doing so, if I were to knit some socks for the homeless, or less fortunate, or whomever might need them, but what sizes should I knit?? Then, I hit on the idea, "Why not just knit *tube* socks??? No heels to deal with, no measuring, just straight knitting until the toe....and I could do two at a time!! AND...one size fits ALL?!? Then they could be given out to men, women AND children!! I could knit these in between the regular socks that I make when someone asks me for a pair. AND...it could be a good use of the yarn I keep "skipping over" in my stash because, while I might have liked it on-line, or even after I got it home, for some reason, it's not a yarn I'm "excited" about using for socks, and there's not enough of it, or it just wouldn't "work" for anything else. This way, the yarn _gets_ used, and the socks can be given to someone who really needs them, and will appreciate them.
> 
> ...


If that's getting old, having brilliant ideas, then I say bring it on. We really don't have much choice in the matter, anyway so might as well enjoy the ride and benefit others as you surely will. :thumbup:


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

Gee it's so good to hear of all of you who share my. what I thought were problems. Seems like I get more done in the middle of the night after I wake up, do something and then about 3 or so go back to bed to sleep.


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

O.K. Got the pattern, I'm patting myself of the back, you all know I'm a novice at the computer as well as knitting. Now as soon as I finish the lap robe I'm working on in the middle of the night I will start a pair of tube socks. I can't believe that I was able to print the pattern all by myself.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Good girl, Helen!!



helen hager said:


> O.K. Got the pattern, I'm patting myself of the back, you all know I'm a novice at the computer as well as knitting. Now as soon as I finish the lap robe I'm working on in the middle of the night I will start a pair of tube socks. I can't believe that I was able to print the pattern all by myself.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I love your idea! I had thought about trying it myself because I don't like knitting regular socks. I will try a pair for myself to see how it works. Thanks for your idea.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I just read that socks are one of the most needed and least donated items to homeless shelters, so your thoughts are great in many ways.


----------

